# File/Folder permissions audit software



## rscheckler (Mar 5, 2012)

In the next few weeks I will need to run a file/folder permissions audit on our file servers and was looking to see what everyone else uses. Ideally the software would allow me to search by user or by directory location. Also, it would be beneficial if I could see what files they have edited/deleted and attempted to access.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## olsonalameda (Jan 20, 2016)

We just use Event Log Inspector by SNMPsoft. Pretty straight forward. And for Linux, we use auditd to send logs from Linux client to the server hosted by a Windows machine.


----------

